# older craftsman table saw



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Some of you might have seen my other thread http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/23704-getting-most-cheap-table-saw.html
Im thinking about replacing my benchtop, direct drive table saw with a larger contractor saw. I found this older craftsman saw at a pawn shop that I frequent and wanted to get opinions on it. It has cast Iron extensions on each side, and a shop-build table on the right made of laminate covered plywood. the rip capacity has been extended to approximately 60 inches. It is missing the blade guard, so Id have to find one. the rip fence seems decent and locks down well. it comes with a miter gauge that you grip and it clamps down on the workpiece. the model number is 113.298761. heres a pic. I can get it for 225, and might be able to avoid sales tax since its on consignment. they have been sitting on it for a while and are motivated to sell it


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

I think the price is about $100 too high.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Check with sears to see if you can get parts for it. I wouldn't give more than $150. for it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jason


If he will not come off the price of 225.oo I would sugest you look on 
craigslist: denver classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events for a little bit newer one..with a good spare tire.

=========



jaydubya said:


> Some of you might have seen my other thread http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/23704-getting-most-cheap-table-saw.html
> Im thinking about replacing my benchtop, direct drive table saw with a larger contractor saw. I found this older craftsman saw at a pawn shop that I frequent and wanted to get opinions on it. It has cast Iron extensions on each side, and a shop-build table on the right made of laminate covered plywood. the rip capacity has been extended to approximately 60 inches. It is missing the blade guard, so Id have to find one. the rip fence seems decent and locks down well. it comes with a miter gauge that you grip and it clamps down on the workpiece. the model number is 113.298761. heres a pic. I can get it for 225, and might be able to avoid sales tax since its on consignment. they have been sitting on it for a while and are motivated to sell it


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Price has come down from 300. Guess Ill keep looking although it seems that there is never any kind of selection in my area of saws unless I want to go to Chicago, and those people want an arm and a leg for them.


----------



## Mark Sternberg (Jan 16, 2010)

The price may be just a little high but one thing you have to consider is it has a wide ripping capacity. a big work table and the blade is toward the back of the saw the way it should be. Personally to me that is worth something more in itself. Because even if you found a cheaper saw it probably wouldn't have that wide of a rip without purchasing the pieces to be able to do that. 

It's certainly a lot more saw than the one that was gifted to you in an earlier post you mentioned. Plus for about the same price or less you wouldn't have to do anything to it because it is ready to use the way it is.

One more thing, lets consider craftsman new saw they have out with a 3hp capacity. This thing is a piece of junk in my eyes and it cost more than the one you are looking at. 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921807000P?prdNo=7&blockNo=7&blockType=G7

I think considering your situation as far as finding one because of your location the price is not cheap but within reason.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey

I have the one you posted and many have I'm sure ,it's not to bad with the pull out wings but I got the one I have on sale for 117.oo from Sears in the box..so to say the deals are out, just need to dig a little bit..

==========



Mark Sternberg said:


> The price may be just a little high but one thing you have to consider is it has a wide ripping capacity. a big work table and the blade is toward the back of the saw the way it should be. Personally to me that is worth something more in itself. Because even if you found a cheaper saw it probably wouldn't have that wide of a rip without purchasing the pieces to be able to do that.
> 
> It's certainly a lot more saw than the one that was gifted to you in an earlier post you mentioned. Plus for about the same price or less you wouldn't have to do anything to it because it is ready to use the way it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Sternberg (Jan 16, 2010)

BJ.
For many that is probably a great saw but for me hands down if I had the choice of paying $117 for the new sears I posted on sale and the used one Jason is looking at I would buy the used one. 
The reason being is the table size, there is no plastic, the fence is longer, it has a 60 inch rip capacity and if you wanted to make a miter sled or any other cutting sled the blade is back far enough so you can. And besides that setting up a saw to rip more than 24" like many are can cost well over $150 in accessories to achieve it.

I may be a little old school but I like the older tools. I recently worked on a job where I used one of the new dewalt table saws, kind of like the sears one maybe better. But when I got home and worked on my big all metal cast iron saw there is no comparison for me.

It's not to say that he may not find something cheaper but when everything is there that you want and it's a fair price why not.


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

It seems that Im going to spend at least 40 bucks on the blade guard assembly that is missing from the pawn shop saw. Assuming 225 for the saw, another 20 for tax (if I have to pay tax) and 40 for the blade guard Im now at 285. I think Im going to try to see if the owner of the pawn shop can call the owner of the saw and see if He has the blade guard laying around. if i can get it for 225 out the door I think Ill buy it. 285 isnt going to happen


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone heard of MAO-SHAN?
10" Contractor Table Saw


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jason

I have not but now your cooking with gas  I think you can get it for about 200.oo bucks out the door..

========



jaydubya said:


> Anyone heard of MAO-SHAN?
> 10" Contractor Table Saw


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jason
> 
> I have not but now your cooking with gas  I think you can get it for about 200.oo bucks out the door..
> 
> ========


BJ, You are probably right about that. I Emailed him looking for more info on it, such as a model number. My research indicates that Mao Shan OEMs for alot of tool companies, and the feedback is generally good. I just want to make sure I can get parts for it if it breaks and make sure it is quality and runs on 110v


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Sounds good, almost all 1 1/2 HP motors can be wired for 110 or 220 volt..

========



jaydubya said:


> BJ, You are probably right about that. I Emailed him looking for more info on it, such as a model number. My research indicates that Mao Shan OEMs for alot of tool companies, and the feedback is generally good. I just want to make sure I can get parts for it if it breaks and make sure it is quality and runs on 110v


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have the lesser version of the saw (stamped steal wings instead of the cast iron shown) and paid $100 for it from criagslist. I swapped out the fence with a Delta T2 and have been very happy with the saw. I would try to see if you can talk them down another $50-$100


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, so much for that idea. Walked up to my truck yesterday and the tailpipe was hanging off. Exhaust rotted out on me. 2006 truck with only 66k on the clock too. looks like Im buying exhaust instead of a new table saw.....


----------



## Gordon L. Johnson (Nov 17, 2010)

I owned that same saw for about 9 years. It served me pretty well, and as long as you took the time to square up the fence and check it often, it seemed to do the job. Using a good sharp blade, you can rip almost anything with it. I did make a crosscut sled for it. The saw is pretty loud and mine had some vibration, but it should be worth $150.00. It never let me down. 
I now have a Delta Unisaw 220v................. quite a difference.


----------

